# [solved] How can I turn off DNS prefetch in Konqueror/KDE?

## Ant P.

I've noticed lots of junk DNS requests in wireshark and I really don't want it happening. Other browsers have a clear option for this in their privacy/network tabs but I can't find one in any of the KDE settings windows. Where is it?Last edited by Ant P. on Tue Jun 29, 2010 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Figured it out myself -

~/.kde4/share/config/konquerorrc -> [HTML Settings] -> DNSPrefetch=false

----------

